# What did you do to your GuHong to make it so good?



## Ben (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi,

So what did you do to your GuHong to make it so good?


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have the same question because my can only cut half a cubie at the best of times


----------



## avgdi (Nov 29, 2010)

Tenshun and loob.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 29, 2010)

I silicone lubed mine, then tightened it a bit because it overshot and popped too much. Now, it's very fast, doesn't lock up and can easily cut 40 degrees.


----------



## Godmil (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm having terrible trouble trying to get my tension right on my guhong. I loved it out of the box when I got it from Lubix, but I found it a little too loose - I just kept losing control of it and accidental turning the wrong faces during some fingertricks. I tried tightening it, but it still feels really loose up to the point that it becomes impossible to cut corners. Is everyone's Guhong like this? Do I just need to learn to be more careful while solving, or is there a way of making it more stable.


----------



## Wickex (Nov 29, 2010)

Correctly tensioned it, lubed it with Speedcubers silicone I bought at Dutch Open 2010 and Maru lube. The Maru lube really does wonders. My Guhong now cuts around 50 degrees.

Also, I didn't put any of those little triangles in the bottom part of the corners (if you bought a DIY Guhong, you know what I'm talking about). That probably helps too.


----------



## adiconfidence (Nov 29, 2010)

Mike
Member
Posts: 63	
I just changed my opinion on this cube and now I think its horrible because after a while all the sides feel uneven. By that I mean some sides may be looser than others. But I checked and they are all on the same tension. Also the cubes becomes WAY TO FAST and is not cotrollable at all. At first this cube is good but after a while it has a lot of problems. I DO NOT RECOMMEND THIS CUBE AT ALL. Overall rating 4/10. I give it a 4 because of the corner cutting and that it is prone to poping. Everthing else about this cube is horrible!! I think control is more important than speed and corner cutting. I'm gonna buy an Alpha V or an FII and see if those cubes live up to the hype they get and not how this cube did to its hype.


----------



## Jukuren (Nov 29, 2010)

Godmil said:


> I'm having terrible trouble trying to get my tension right on my guhong. I loved it out of the box when I got it from Lubix, but I found it a little too loose - I just kept losing control of it and accidental turning the wrong faces during some fingertricks. I tried tightening it, but it still feels really loose up to the point that it becomes impossible to cut corners. Is everyone's Guhong like this? Do I just need to learn to be more careful while solving, or is there a way of making it more stable.


 
i had the same problem out the box, i didnt touch the tension tho.... i just dealt with it and learned to control it better and now i love it.


----------



## Boscotheclown (Nov 29, 2010)

Jukuren said:


> i had the same problem out the box, i didnt touch the tension tho.... i just dealt with it and learned to control it better and now i love it.


 
Yeah I had the same problem. But I learned better control and now it is amazing, I still sometimes accidentally turn other slices. But they are getting less and less frequent. I ordered mine from lubix.


----------



## Godmil (Nov 29, 2010)

Jukuren said:


> i had the same problem out the box, i didnt touch the tension tho.... i just dealt with it and learned to control it better and now i love it.


 
I thought that may be the best solution. I tried fine tuning the tension, and I think I've got a happy medium, I just need to learn to control it better now.


----------



## flan (Nov 29, 2010)

I just learned to controll it. No cube is perfect


----------



## Nestor (Nov 29, 2010)

Same here... constant overshooting and accidental turning of slices. 

I bought an additional AV besides my main and went back to them... Although I love the speed, lack of pops and easy turning of the Guhong, I love the "clickiness" and secure turning of the AV even more.


----------



## Nestor (Nov 29, 2010)

Wickex said:


> Also, I didn't put any of those little triangles in the bottom part of the corners (if you bought a DIY Guhong, you know what I'm talking about). That probably helps too.


 
And how does that helps? They only hold the pieces together and have no effects on the final shape of them, since they are completely sealed.


----------



## ilikecubing (Nov 29, 2010)

ya somethin similar happening with my guhong,i just got it 3 days back.It is unlubed

I loosed the tension of all sides,but when i solve,some accidental turns makes it to pops pieces out,i guess i loosened it more than required,how much will you loosen the center screw with the intent to make it more finger-trick friendly and on the other side make sure that pieces don't pop out?


----------



## Winball (Nov 29, 2010)

I loosened mine really really much. 
It's too loose to pop.

But I can't get it to be as good as the Color Guhong I have. (This one is unlubed and new)


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 29, 2010)

I ordered one.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 29, 2010)

Adjust tensions until in doesn't pop. Lube core and cube with vac-u-proof.


----------



## Wickex (Nov 29, 2010)

UnAbusador said:


> And how does that helps? They only hold the pieces together and have no effects on the final shape of them, since they are completely sealed.


 
Because now the 3 pieces of the bottom of the corner can be pushed away, so I guess it can help with corner cutting.


----------



## musicninja17 (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah. I really liked the feel of it, so i switched from my main cube to the guhong HALFWAY THROUGH THE ROUND.
Not the greatest idea, i overshot on TWO of my solves, and just barely broke sub 30...
Pitiful.

But now i'm at 22~23.
You just have to learn to control it, lubix is great too.


----------



## Nestor (Nov 29, 2010)

Wickex said:


> Because now the 3 pieces of the bottom of the corner can be pushed away, so I guess it can help with corner cutting.



I tried it on 3 corners. I don't know if the little additional flexibility is worth risking breaking the other plastic holders (with only one on each piece). They do seem pretty fragile...


----------



## Hiero (Nov 29, 2010)

I tried an AV, sanded and then tensioned it every which way and never liked it. After reading this thread I doubt I'll get a Guhong. I tried an A2 and it's okay. I will stick with the F1 or F2. I kind of like my white F1 the best.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 29, 2010)

Do thousands of solves with it to break it in.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 29, 2010)

put syrup in to cube
wait a day
wash syrup off
lube with maru several times and solve a lot
wash maru off
lube with CRC and Jig A Loo and solve a lot
wash CRC and Jig A Loo away
lube with Maru on a regular basis

the most important part is the syrup


----------



## ilikecubing (Nov 29, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> put syrup in to cube
> wait a day
> wash syrup off
> lube with maru several times and solve a lot
> ...



Sorry but what is syrup?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 29, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrup


----------



## emolover (Nov 29, 2010)

Jig-a-loo!!!!!!!


----------



## prostx23 (Nov 29, 2010)

I like to let it rest awhile inside the front of my underwear (while I'm wearing them of course). My guhong gets all nice and warm. I take it (the guhong) out...smell it for awhile, then off I go....


Seriously though, I should have left well enough alone with mine. It felt just a bit loose for my tastes, I fiddled with the tension a bit, and not only can I not get it right, I can't even get it back to how it was out of the box. DAMN!!

Mike


----------



## BigSams (Nov 30, 2010)

Anyone use CRC Heavy Duty Silicone on it? How did it turn out. I'm too broke to order lubix T_T


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 30, 2010)

Erm, mine was a DIY so I just put it together and lubed it with maru. It was good all by itself. It seem most people here don't like it because they're used to other cubes. The guhong is very fast and soooo smooth that you will not do good with it until you learn to control it.

EDIT: the guhong is like a kamehamahaaaaaaaaaaa x infinity


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 30, 2010)

KEL "Pure silicone" spray applied with a paper towel.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 30, 2010)

Maru lubed it.


----------



## musicninja17 (Nov 30, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrup


Waffo, you just literally made me lol for the first time i've been on this forum. You're awesome.


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 30, 2010)

Seriously the syrup thing.
My guhong is sexy, probably from my super loose crazy turning GHII had before.

Edit: put jigaloo+CRC silicone in my lingyun and its speedy and smooth.


----------



## avgdi (Nov 30, 2010)

adiconfidence said:


> I just changed my opinion on this cube and now I think its horrible because after a while all the sides feel uneven. By that I mean some sides may be looser than others. But I checked and they are all on the same tension. Also the cubes becomes WAY TO FAST and is not cotrollable at all. At first this cube is good but after a while it has a lot of problems. I DO NOT RECOMMEND THIS CUBE AT ALL. Overall rating 4/10. I give it a 4 because of the corner cutting and that it is prone to poping. Everthing else about this cube is horrible!! I think control is more important than speed and corner cutting. I'm gonna buy an Alpha V or an *FII and see if those cubes live up to the hype* they get and not how this cube did to its hype.


 
IMO the F-II is very over hyped. I'd go with an AV.




BigSams said:


> Anyone use CRC Heavy Duty Silicone on it? How did it turn out. I'm too broke to order lubix T_T


I did, and I love it!


----------



## joey (Nov 30, 2010)

Oskar Åsbrink has the best guhong ever.

edit: Akuma's sucked.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 30, 2010)

joey said:


> Yo avgdi. I’m really happy for you. I’m gonna let you finish but Oskar Åsbrink has one of the best Guhongs of all time. One of the best Guhings of all time!


 
Fixed.


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 30, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> I silicone lubed mine, then tightened it a bit because it overshot and popped too much. Now, it's very fast, doesn't lock up and can easily cut 40 degrees.


 
Same thing here.


----------



## David0794 (Nov 30, 2010)

Maru Lube.


----------



## maggot (Nov 30, 2010)

i have mine on a pretty tight setting and i use shock oil. i also changed the hardware to C4U screw/spring and core. my guhong is beastly.


----------



## flan (Nov 30, 2010)

I used shock oil and it was awsome. I then switched to maru and it was even more awsome. I havent tried spary but I'd assume its still a godly cube with it even if it not the best lube.


----------

